

"Don't be evil, except..." -- the new Google - codingthebeach
http://www.codingthewheel.com/internet/dont-be-evil-except-the-new-google/

======
kailuowang
I agree that terminating Google reader isn't the smartest decision I would
consider Google made, but IMO, cancelling a product that probably cost more
than its revenue isn't exactly evil.

I have a product (it's like a google reader but for photographs), it has a
couple of thousands of users, but it's not making any money. Right now I am
paying $70/mo for the server. I can afford it, but will I deem myself "evil"
if one day I decide to stop paying for that server? I don't think so.

